# maple story isnt working because dll files are messed up



## talktomehaha (Feb 13, 2010)

im trying to download this game but i cant cause the ijl14.dll file isnt working can any body help me with this problem please?!?!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

What do you mean by download this game?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't worry, it's a free to play MMO.

Try to run the installer as an administrator (right click, then Run as Administrator)

Also make sure you're downloading from the official website.


----------

